# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  Автомобильная тема

## Serj_2k

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Всем привет!

Тут пишем про всё, что касается автомобилей.

Так же, эта тема придумана для того, чтобы все желающие могли писать в ней свои мысли, которые тем или иным образом отклоняются от других автомобильных тем, с узким тематическим направлением.


... так что там с BMW не так? ))

----------


## Pasha_49

Так... картиночки. Если не понравится то удаляйте)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## RixAlex

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Фотки хорошие. Давайте уже напишем чего-нибудь по теме.

----------


## Sanych

думаю что МЫ, ещё долго будем коптить. Сначала европейцы к нам свой хлам скинут а мы добивать будем.

----------


## RixAlex

Пересядем, сейчас гибриды уже вовсю внедряют. уже даже есть электро спорткары с огромными скоростями. Вдобавок ещё помню по новостям слышал что изобретают такую батарею, что на полную зарядку автомобиля понадобится 5 минут. Но когда электрокары заменят все "коптилки" наверно будет уже слишком поздно...

----------


## RixAlex

Я про другие. они будут и в телефонах, и в другой технике. в телефонах будут заряжаться за секунды, а в машинах за 5 минут. Их вроде хотят в конце этого года ввести

----------


## Serj_2k

> Картинки твои?
> Астерикс ругается. А что тут сказать? Понравились картинки.


при чём тут што? это я нафотошопил черновик, специально для оформления темы и заглавного поста. чуть пожже картинка будет анимированной.



> Фотки хорошие. Давайте уже напишем чего-нибудь по теме.


тож верно. а для авто wallpaper'ов можно создать отдельную тему.

----------


## Serj_2k

вот, кой чего...

*"Лучшим двигателем года" стал трехлитровый мотор BMW*

Победителем ежегодного международного конкурса "Двигатель года" в 2007 году стал новейший трехлитровый мотор BMW c двумя турбонагнетателями. Этот силовой агрегат получил также звание "Лучшего двигателя 2007 года", "Лучшего нового двигателя 2007 года, и стал лучшим мотором в классе двигателей объемом от 2,5 до 3,0 литра. 

Всего компания BMW в 2007 году завоевала победу сразу в четырех номинациях: помимо 3,0-литрового мотора лучшими были признаны пятилитровый V10, устанавливаемый на BMW M5 и M6, рядная 2,5-литровая "шестерка", которая используется на BMW 3- и 5-Series, а также новый 1,6-литровый турбодвигатель Mini Cooper S, разработанный совместно с PSA. 

Полный список победителей выглядит следующим образом: 

Лучший новый двигатель 2007 года: BMW 3.0 Twin-Turbo (335i) 
Лучшая топливная экономия: Toyota 1.5 Hybrid Synergy Drive (Prius) 
Лучший спортивный двигатель: BMW 5.0 V10 (M5, M6) 

До 1 литра: Toyota 1.0 (Aygo, Yaris, Peugeot 107, Citroen C1) 
От 1 до 1.4 литра: Volkswagen 1.4 TSI Twincharger (Golf, Touran, Jetta) 
От 1.4 до 1.8 литра: BMW-PSA 1.6 Turbo (MINI, Peugeot 207) 
От 1.8 до 2 литров: Volkswagen 2.0 Turbo (Golf, Audi A3, A6, SEAT Leon, Skoda Octavia) 
От 2 до 2.5 литра: BMW 2.5 (325, 525, X3, Z4) 
От 2.5 до 3.0: BMW 3.0 Twin-Turbo (335i) 
От 3 до 4.0: Porsche 3.6 Turbo (911) 
Больше 4 литров: BMW 5.0 V10 (M5, M6) 

*Лучший двигатель года 2007: BMW 3.0 Twin-Turbo (335i)*

эх.... скока было выпито по этому поводу.... ))))

ps я в курсе, што новость не свежая, если што. примерно такая же картина была и 2005, 2006, 2008 годах... уррря! исчо рас )))

----------


## RixAlex

*Спорткар Audi R8 для Санта Клауса*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Этот Audi R8, заменивший знаменитому рождественскому деду сани, является частью рекламной компании, проводимой в Нидерландах. Благодаря этому авто, Санта, определенно, может очутиться где угодно, а после работы у него останется реальная возможность заехать с миссис Клаус в местные бары. Совсем немногие Санты могут похвастаться этим.

Главное верить и надеяться, что багажник этого автомобиля достаточно большой, чтобы вместить все подарки.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

*Повторное управление автомобилем в состоянии алкогольного опьянения обойдется нарушителю в тысячу базовых величин*
11 июня 2009  Авто 
Сергей Королевич, БелаПАН
В Беларуси планируется усилить ответственность за управление автомобилем в состоянии алкогольного опьянения. Соответствующие нормы предусматривают поправки в некоторые кодексы по вопросам уголовной и административной ответственности, которые 11 июня были приняты депутатами Палаты представителей в первом чтении. 

Как сообщил заместитель главы Администрации президента Валерий Мицкевич, поправки предусматривают, что повторное управление транспортным средством в состоянии алкогольного опьянения повлечет за собой наказание в виде штрафа от 300 до 1 тыс. базовых величин, исправительных работ до двух лет, ареста до шести месяцев, ограничения свободы до двух лет либо лишения свободы до двух лет. 

Депутат Виктор Гуминский предложил конфисковывать автомобили у лиц, управляющих ими в состоянии алкогольного опьянения. 

На это Валерий Мицкевич ответил, что норма о конфискации может вызвать ряд проблем при ее применении. В частности, если автомобилем будет управлять лицо, которому он не принадлежит. По словам Мицкевича, сегодня на нарушителя можно наложить штраф в размере 35 млн белорусских рублей, что часто равнозначно аресту автомобиля.

----------


## BiZ111

Какой привод для какой езды и местности предназначен? И что по расходу топлива, энергии..чего там ещё

передний, задний, полный

----------


## Serj_2k

> Какой привод для какой езды и местности предназначен? И что по расходу топлива, энергии..чего там ещё
> 
> передний, задний, полный


вопрос, имхо, не совсем корректный ...

----------


## HARON

> вопрос, имхо, не совсем корректный ...


Можно даже сказать  совсем не корректный!:laugh1:
Но постараюсь ответить так как Я понял этот замысловатый вопрос.
большинство современных авто применяют передний привод,но есть фирмы,которые не отказываются и от "классики"т.е. заднего привода.(БМВ,Мерседес и т.д.)
Какой привод выбрать каждый решает для себя сам.Больших преимуществ ни у одного перед другим нет.По расходу топлива тоже.
Отдельно можно сказать про полный привод т.е. когда у авто являются ведущими все 4 колеса. Тут экономичность авто принесена в жертву его проходимости и устойчивости на дороге. К этим авто относятся в основном т.н. внедорожники и компания "Субару",которая лепит этот полный привод практически на все свои авто!

----------


## Akasey

*Белнефтехим с 27 февраля повышает цены на нефтепродукты*26 февраля 2010 БДГ on-line


С 27 февраля 2010 года в Беларуси розничные цены на нефтепродукты, отпускаемые на АЗС, повышаются на 7%. Соответствующее решение уже доведено концерном Белнефтехим до операторов АЗС.

Так, уже в субботу литр бензин А-76 (Н-80) будет стоить 2080 рублей (рост на 140 руб.), бензина АИ-92 – 2700 рублей (на 180 руб.), бензина АИ-95 – 3050 рублей (на 210 руб.), дизтоплива - 2430 рублей (на 160 руб.).

Белнефтехим объявил предыдущее повышение 23 января текущего года, повысив цены в среднем на 2%.

Следует отметить, что уже второе за год повышение цен принято в целях исполнения белорусскими властями своего обязательства перед МВФ для компенсаций бюджетных потерь в связи с новыми условиями поставки нефти в 2010 году. Так, основная доля в 7% повышении приходится на акцизы, которые планировалось повысить на 10% (соответствующий документ еще не подписан/не опубликован).

Еще одной мерой компенсации бюджетных потерь нефтянки белорусские власти назвали отмену бюджетных экспортных субсидий нефтетрейдерам и экспортных пошлин на нефтепродукты. Этот документ белорусские нефтяники ждут с конца февраля. Однако согласованный всеми госорганами документ до сих пор не подписан А.Лукашенко.

Оптовые цены на нефтепродукты с 27 февраля увеличатся на 4%, что станет 3-им за год повышением опта. В частности Белнефтехим повысил оптовые цены с 1 февраля на 3%.

*От себя:* вот и покатайся...

----------


## Serj_2k

> Можно даже сказать  совсем не корректный!:laugh1:
> Но постараюсь ответить так как Я понял этот замысловатый вопрос.
> большинство современных авто применяют передний привод,но есть фирмы,которые не отказываются и от "классики"т.е. заднего привода.(БМВ,Мерседес и т.д.)
> Какой привод выбрать каждый решает для себя сам.Больших преимуществ ни у одного перед другим нет.По расходу топлива тоже.
> Отдельно можно сказать про полный привод т.е. когда у авто являются ведущими все 4 колеса. Тут экономичность авто принесена в жертву его проходимости и устойчивости на дороге. К этим авто относятся в основном т.н. внедорожники и компания "Субару",которая лепит этот полный привод практически на все свои авто!


у каждого привода свои преимущества и недостатки. с полным, всё более-менее понятно. их, между делом и на BMW частенько втыкают.

задний - есть задний. при ускорении больше энергии уходит на разгон, есть управляемые заносы и т.д. многие спорт кары имеют именно задний привод. на переднем приводе сначала нужно выйти из поворота, а затем уже топить, иначе внутреннее колесо срываецца в пробуксовку/занос (это при гонках).

зимой с задним проще при маневрировании, передний лучше на прямой.

у автосов с задним приводом "свободный руль"

ну, што знал, то выплеснул 

на удаве как-то статья была, одного падонка, про приводы. можно почитать ))

----------


## Akasey

Серж а что есть свободный руль?

----------


## HARON

> Серж а что есть свободный руль?


Это руль свободно вращается,а авто едет как хочет!

----------


## Akasey

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - вот это тема

----------


## Serj_2k

> Серж а что есть свободный руль?


на скользкой дороге или в колее, у авто с передним приводом, нужно быть на чеку, т.к. руль так и норовит вырвацца из рук. у заднеприводного автоса, при исправной передней подвеске и соответствующем дорожном покрытии, такого эффекта нет

----------


## HARON

> на скользкой дороге или в колее, у авто с передним приводом, нужно быть на чеку, т.к. руль так и норовит вырвацца из рук.


Серый,откуда тебе это знать? Ты ж всю жизнь на заднеприводных проездил!))))))))))

----------


## Serj_2k

> Серый,откуда тебе это знать? Ты ж всю жизнь на заднеприводных проездил!))))))))))


ну канешна ))) у меня всякие были

ну и про колею. на переднем приводе из неё, при необходимости, проще вылезти, а задний упираецца

ps дней несколько назад наблюдал картину, как джип, стоя на совершенно чистом но, видать, слегка подмёрзшем месте, прикольно крутил все свои четыре колеса и при этом стоял на месте. реально красиво было  это я к тому, что зимой в приводе панацеи нет

----------


## igorpalkoo

Кто поможет мне? Есть проблемы с шинами для внедорожника. Так не знаю где можно их купить. Выживание не хочется. Кто что может посоветовать? Ведь что-то одно нашел https://bezdor4x4.com.ua , но бы еще каких-то конкуретов, возможно будет дешевле или дороже.

----------


## loli4e4ka

А мы с мужем хотим Mitsubisi Lancer X взять б/у. Только денег не хватает, думаем брать кредит. Ему брат посоветовал сервис [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], там можно выбрать банк по подходящим вам условиям. Очень удобно, так как всё собрано в одном месте. Думаем попробовать. А вы что думаете об этом?

----------


## Sveta-T

> Кто поможет мне? Есть проблемы с шинами для внедорожника. Так не знаю где можно их купить. Выживание не хочется. Кто что может посоветовать? Ведь что-то одно нашел https://bezdor4x4.com.ua , но бы еще каких-то конкуретов, возможно будет дешевле или дороже.


Могу помочь с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ])) очень хороший автосервис, много раз к ним обращалась с разными вопросами, всегда быстро и качественно!

----------


## Belov

оо спасибо, актуальная тема

----------


## andmitriyenko

СТО «Колесница» специализируется на ремонте подвески автомобилей всех марок в Минске. Мы успешно обслуживаем, настраиваем и ремонтируем как простые подвески автомобилей бюджетного уровня, так и сложнейшие конструкции типа пневмоподвески.
Наша команда состоит из сертифицированных мастеров с профильным образованием, которые имеют большой опыт по ремонту автомобилей и специализируются исключительно на своём направлении, что гарантирует высокое качество выполняемых работ. Всегда в наличии наличие запчасти от лучших производителей. 
Перечень услуги:ремонт, диагностика, восстановление подвески;замена амортизаторов;замена шруса;замена сайлентблоков;замена ступицы;замена шаровой опоры;замена редуктора;замена полуоси;замена рычагов;замена рулевой тяги;замена опорного подшипника;ремонт рулевых наконечников;ремонт развал-схождения;пр.Наши клиенты имеюn возможность лично присутствовать при ремонте авто. Регулярно проводятся всевозможные акции со скидками на работу, а для постоянных клиентов существует своя система скидок!
Форумчанам приятная скидка – 5%


*Адрес:* 220015, г. Минск, ул. Гурского, 3

*Телефон:* +375 29 723-65-96

*E**-**mail*: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Время работы:*
ПН-ПТ: 9:00-17:00
СБ-ВС: выходной

*Сайт*: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## autoplanetaby

СТО «АвтоПланета». Основное направление деятельности – это ремонт выхлопной системы различных марок авто (полная или частичная замена, продажа, изготовление под заказ, тюнинг и т.д.). Наши специалисты выполнят квалифицированную диагностику и справятся с работами по ремонту глушителей любого уровня сложности профессионально, быстро и качественно, с учетом пожеланий Клиента.

*Сайт: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

----------


## rulevyereiki

Компания «Рулевые рейки» предоставляет услуги по диагностике и восстановлению агрегатов рулевого управления для легковых и коммерческих автомобилей в городе Минске. В нашем ассортименте имеется большое количество качественных комплектующих для восстановления рулевых реек и редукторов, насосов гидроусилителя руля.

Заходите на наш сайт и задавайте любые вопросы: https://rulevye-reiki.by/

----------


## Vlad99

Приятель хочет заняться покраской авто, нашел компанию [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Они оказывают помощь с окрасочным оборудованием для малярно-кузовных цехов, есть решения под ключ. Кто-нибудь с ними работал?

----------


## Belov

> Приятель хочет заняться покраской авто, нашел компанию [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Они оказывают помощь с окрасочным оборудованием для малярно-кузовных цехов, есть решения под ключ. Кто-нибудь с ними работал?


Хорошая компания, ответственные ребята. Можете смело сотрудничать)

----------

